# A quick question on antibodies



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering about thyroid antibodies. Can someone tell me that when they "flare up" if that is such a thing, does the actual flare up cause muscle soreness? or is that the thyroid hormones going nuts because of the attack?

Also, how long does it usually take for a low dose of thyroxine to make a difference. I have taken 25 mcgs once a day for a week. And doctor said I should be feeling better. I kind of do but not. hmm sorry I sound vague. I feel better because I was on 45mgs Thyroid natural previously and that threw me into a state of total non functioning nightmare. I now function better but still have the symptoms.

I still have that fuzzy head feeling. Muscles are slightly better but I still cannot lift a shopping bag ugh!

*wave to Andros* I am sure you will help 

Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering about thyroid antibodies. Can someone tell me that when they "flare up" if that is such a thing, does the actual flare up cause muscle soreness? or is that the thyroid hormones going nuts because of the attack?
> 
> ...


If you are taking thyroxine only, it takes about 8 weeks to build up in your system at which point you need to lab so doc can raise your thyroxine if needed which it probably will be.

Meanwhile, the journey to the top has it's down side for it takes the body through all the places you don't want to be.

Euthyroid is the goal; if you are not euthyroid, you will be symptomatic.

It takes time.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Andros,

Thanks again for your reply 

Ok so it will take awhile to get this right.

Ugh, I have to admit I felt better last week because I finally found a doc who maybe able to help. But I am a little flat this week. Soo tired, I wake up with that weird hangover feeling and I cant pick my little girl up  my arms hurt so much. Had a tear this morning. I guess I wanted a magic pill to fix me.

I will start on those stem cells soon. I wont put too much hope in them but you never know.

Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Thanks again for your reply
> 
> ...


I meant to tell you that yes; when the antibodies flare, it usually renders patient feeling just awful. And muscle pain (peripheral neuropathy) happens to be one of many symptoms.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Andros, yeah and I guess I have to get the doses right to stop the flares right?

c


----------



## Redbuster (May 19, 2010)

What can you do to relieve the pain when you are having a flare up?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Redbuster said:


> What can you do to relieve the pain when you are having a flare up?


Not much can be done for that kind of pain rarely responds to much. However, it helps to prevent flare-ups.

One way which works for many, myself included is to go gluten-free, artificial sweetener-free and chemical-free such as MSG and other so-called sodiums and nasty stuff.

Maybe some others have some tips. I hope so!


----------

